# Washington DC to Annapolis



## eddiearro (Apr 11, 2009)

I am thinking to buy a T27 in Washington DC to bring her to Annapolis MD.
I'll check sails condition and I'm thinking to buy an used 9.9 outboard.
Does any body know how long time wll poblably take to travel from Anacostia River to Annapolis?
Thank you


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

With a few long tacks upwind, it's close to 200 n.m. Motoring on the rhumb line, more like 175-180 n.m.

So during summer months, you could probably complete the trip in about 3 LONG day sails, pushing hard. Four would still be a push, but much more enjoyable.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IMHO, doing it with an unknown and possibly unreliable outboard would be masochistic at best.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Two summers ago when I had my Mark 25' (25' sloop similar to a CC 25) it had an older small outboard that I think was around 8hp. I attempted to make a roughly 60 mile trip from an eastern part of Long Island out in the ocean to New York City Harbor. About 4 hours in had to turn back around because there was a slight head wind and the outboard just couldn't keep the boat at hull speed and there was no way we were going to make it in the time we needed. 

The next week I bought a brand new Honda 4 stroke and made sure it had more than enough power. Then with the new engine I actually did a trip all the way around Long Island and was actually able to keep up with a much larger Tartan with an in board diesel punching into 30+mph wind and chop from Block Island to Greenport for 6 hours. Anyway long story short, if you are thinking of making a long trip like this do not skimp on the motor as you will be greatly dissatisfied in my opinion. Good luck with your trip. I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

What HP was the 4 stroke and do you know the foots gear ratio and your prop's size & pitch.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

As John pollard says, 

three long days, if you have no problems, and you favor the tides and wind. First day should get you down to Coles Point or so, second day out the potomac and to Solomon' or perhaps a tad north, depending on the bay, third day Annapolis or close to it. If you have the time, take aweek and do a slower crawl.

All the best either way, do bring chart pack, vhf, safety gear at least, and tow boat card...just in case. Tow boat can be had from solomons or smith point area IIRC, not sure about the upper potomac river.


----------



## eddiearro (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank your all the answers. I am looking for my first sailboat in a range of money I can afford and I found this boat in Washington DC. But I also think like sailingdog said, that maybe this can be a hard starting instead of enjoying spending time on a boat that I can find around Annapolis and not having a headache if thinks goes hard.
If somebody knows of a nice boat (23-25-27) ready to sail around $2000 in the Annapolis area, please, contact me.
thank you.
Eddie


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

Eddie,

There are plenty of boats for sale in Annapolis. Check out Craigs list.
________
MMJ VAPORIZER


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Eddie,
Was that T27 a Tartan or a Tanzer you were looking at? The Tartan 27' has a centerboard making it an attractive boat for all the skinny water in the Chessy (draft w/board up: 3'6"). Not sure about a Tanzer.
Whichever make it is the boat can certainly do the trip. The question is are you up to it? If not, get something closer to home. If so, have a whole lot of fun getting to know your new boat. 
We moved our Tartan 27' from eastern LI about 100nm when new to us. It was a memorable trip and fortunately things did not start breaking until we had finished the trip.
Good luck either way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Eddie:

Bought & moved a boat from Grasonville, MD. (near Kent Island) last Sept. Motorsailed (mostly) from there to Solomons Is. the first day (9 hours). The second day motorsailed down to Regent Pt. (near Deltaville) on the Rappahannock River, it's new home (10 hours this day.) The auxilary cut out about 8 times (plugged hull vent) during the uneventful trip. Used about 12 gallons of diesel and a fair amount of wind.

The boat is a Com-Pac 27. Basically an uneventful trip and relaxing trip.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Moving boat*

Hi Eddie:

Moved a new to us boat from Grasonville, MD to Regent Point Marina, VA (near Deltaville, VA) last Sept. About 120 miles I think. 1st day from Grasonville to Solomons Island - 9 hours. 2nd day from S. I. to Regent Point Marina, VA (next to Deltaville, VA on the Rappahannock River) 10 hours.

Mostly motorsailed with 8 or so auxilary engine stoppages due to a plugged thru the hull fuel tank vent. Started right back up each time after venting the tank. Used approximately 10 gallons of diesel.

Uneventful, relaxing trip. Just have proper charts, etc. and don't rush it. 
If you haven't sailed in a while as we had not (39 years w/o sailing) had a couple of other gents alone with recent experience which allowed me to relax and enjoy the ride.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Eddie,
Was that T27 a Tartan or a Tanzer you were looking at? The Tartan 27' has a centerboard making it an attractive boat for all the skinny water in the Chessy (draft w/board up: 3'6"). Not sure about a Tanzer.
Whichever make it is the boat can certainly do the trip. The question is are you up to it? If not, get something closer to home. If so, have a whole lot of fun getting to know your new boat. 
We moved our Tartan 27' from eastern LI about 100nm when new to us. It was a memorable trip and fortunately things did not start breaking until we had finished the trip.
Good luck either way.


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree that it'll be a LONG 3 days, probably 4 from DC - Annapolis.

I did a cruise from our home dock on the Occoquan R. (Mason Neck) to St. Mary's, Kinsale & back last Sept. - Oct. on my Pearson 26.

From Belmont Bay to Cobb I. was 10 hrs. motoring/motorsailing against the tide with my 15 hp Merc. One day I couldn't even get around Cole's Point with a 20-25kt wind and 4'+ chop, the OB was cavitating, wind on the nose, and I had to pull into Cole's Point for the night and then continue on to Cobb I.

On the 7-day, 200 mile round trip I motored 2/3 and was only able to sail 1/3 based on conditions & wind direction.


----------

